
Finger Printing Data [pdf] - lainon
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/503.pdf
======
maxbond
Is the substantive contribution here establishing a chain of custody from a
single signature, rather than a chain of signatures? I only skimmed the paper,
but I don't see how it would help us investigate breaches (wouldn't the
attacker just remove the signature before publishing the database?) or
authenticate based on SSNs (if I wanted to sign SSNs, why wouldn't I use a
more conventional approach?).

------
bo1024
The naming is unfortunate because "fingerprinting codes" are already a well-
studied concept in CS, for a related but apparently different purpose (see
e.g. [1]). This paper does not seem to be peer-reviewed or published, and I
don't think it explains its goals very clearly.

[1] "Optimal Fingerprinting Codes", Gabor Tardos.
[https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=1346330.1346335](https://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=1346330.1346335)

~~~
maxbond
I also don't think it's appropriate for a cryptography paper to cite 4
articles about breaches and 0 articles about signing, and to mention the word
"cryptography" 0 times and "signature" once. Seems like the author might
realize that there's a body of work on this subject that they should engage
with.

------
amelius
> Data, normally, does not contain the information as to how many readers it
> had, and rarely who was its writer.

It would be cool if the act of reading the paper changed its representation.

------
HuangYuSan
This idea is absolute rubbish

